# Orchid pic



## Rick (Jan 19, 2007)

My female has finally matured. This species was not hard to keep at all. Took awhile for her to mature while the two males have been mature for awhile now.


----------



## Candles (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh she's stunning. :shock: I've read that if you put colors like Pink, yellow or green, in their enclosure while they're nymphs from L2 - L5 that it can influence the color they'll have as adults. Have you tried this or know if it's true or not? Very nice pic Rick, best of luck to you.  

Kimberly


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2007)

She was kept with pink artificial orchids and was white most of her life. She turned really pink right before molting. Doesn't appear the colors of her habitat made any difference.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jan 20, 2007)

They are beautiful I am asking my dad tonight if I can order some from Yen. Cause yesterday was my birthday and I got 100$ 8) so crose your fingers for me


----------



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill (Jan 20, 2007)

You say this species was easy for you to raise, do you have any suggestions for others than? Most times ive see them mentioned online it says they are a little hard to rear. I have read that they are a little picky about tempeture. I know i can use a heat mat to raise temp but I have no idea how to lower it, (other than using an ac of course), so yeah any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2007)

> You say this species was easy for you to raise, do you have any suggestions for others than? Most times ive see them mentioned online it says they are a little hard to rear. I have read that they are a little picky about tempeture. I know i can use a heat mat to raise temp but I have no idea how to lower it, (other than using an ac of course), so yeah any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I kept them at normal room temperature which for me is around 72. During the night this winter I run a heater in the room which keeps it warm. Have a bed of spaghum moss in their enclosures that is kept moist and I mist daily. Fed them nothing but bluebottle flies.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2007)

Congrate Rick! 72F is on the lower side, no wonder it took her a while to molt into adult. She looks great!


----------

